# What song(s) most reflects your life?



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Is there any song(s) that you feel reflect your life in anyway?


----------



## Ina (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it was called, "Color My World". A sad song, but as a little girl I loved that song, and I would hum it all the time.


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Always loved Cindi Lauper's Girls Just Want To Have Fun. One of the purest, happy tunes ever. Interesting that the original video shows her actual mother and the father was a wrestling friend of hers. (she liked wrestling!)


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Ina said:


> I think it was called, "Color My World". A sad song, but as a little girl I loved that song, and I would hum it all the time.



Would this be the one, Ina? I doubt it as it's an upbeat one. Who sang it?


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Certainly this one by the Beach Boys would reflect the more trying times in my life. The lyrics are a perfect metaphor for being in a situation that you want to get out of:


----------



## Rainee (Mar 28, 2014)

I have always loved Simon and Garfunkel.. "He aint heavy he`s my brother " and "sounds of silence" in my earlier years I loved "Somewhere over the rainbow"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2014)

He ain't heavy he's my brother was the Hollies...Rainee


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Rainee said:


> I have always loved Simon and Garfunkel.. "He aint heavy he`s my brother " and "sounds of silence" in my earlier years I loved "Somewhere over the rainbow"



Songs with lovely sentiments, Rainee!


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> He ain't heavy he's my brother was the Hollies...Rainee


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll add two more for myself. This one from Simon And Garfunkel for again, the challenging times of my life:






And this one would without words sums up my emotion and yes,they could play it at my funeral:


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 28, 2014)

Imagine by John Lennon.  Ever since I was a kid I went against everyone, including my parents,  to speak against prejudice and advocate for equality and love and world peace and all that is warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 28, 2014)

Gael said:


> Always loved Cindi Lauper's Girls Just Want To Have Fun. One of the purest, happy tunes ever. Interesting that the original video shows her actual mother and the father was a wrestling friend of hers. (she liked wrestling!)



I love Lauper!  Another one I love is "True Colors".


----------



## That Guy (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I'll go with "Born under a bad sign"!

or maybe "Leave out all the rest" by Linkin Park.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

I always liked this one because I do want to live life to the fullest:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 29, 2014)




----------

